# Fertilizer research from U. of Michigan



## Silverwhisp (Jan 23, 2020)

The wave of the future?
https://m.phys.org/news/2020-01-uri...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## troy (Jan 23, 2020)

Interesting... pass up the bathroom for the greenhouse or the living room etc....lol.. very good article!!


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2020)

So just how much N, P, & K are in it?

If dogs pee in your yard too much, you can get burned-out patches, so how safe is it?

The added benefit is that your growing area will smell like a urinal.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 23, 2020)

I really cannot recommend human excrement as fertilizer. The only safe way to sterilize is to heat to 120 °C or above.

I would never visit friends who invite me to eat their self-fertilized vegetables from their garden.


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2020)

Berthold said:


> I would never visit friends who invite me to eat their self-fertilized vegetables from their garden.


Then stay the hell out of southeast Asia and rural China!


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 23, 2020)

I guess it remains to be seen what the final product is like in terms of N, P, K and the odor, or lack thereof. 
I can’t say I recall Milorganite having an awful odor. At least not what you’d expect, given it’s a product of the Milwaukee Metropolitan Sewerage District.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 23, 2020)

Ray said:


> Then stay the hell out of southeast Asia and rural China!


This is true for some places in Southeast Asia, not for all places.
But I don't want to miss a visit to the USA because the risk of infection is too great there.


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2020)

Silverwhisp said:


> I can’t say I recall Milorganite having an awful odor. At least not what you’d expect, given it’s a product of the Milwaukee Metropolitan Sewerage District.


 From their website:

What's in Milorganite?

Let’s start with what Milorganite isn’t. It is NOT a bag of poop! (Seriously, it’s not.)

It’s a question we’ve heard countless times—for decades. There’s an obvious reason for the misunderstanding: Milorganite is the end result of Milwaukee’s sewerage treatment process. So, in the same sentence, you hear “sewerage” and “Milorganite.” People are bound to be confused.

So, if Milorganite isn’t poop in a bag, exactly what is it? It’s a bag of dead microbes. That doesn’t sound much better, does it? Well, that’s what it is.

There are several natural steps Milwaukee’s wastewater goes through to produce clean water and Milorganite. Obviously, wastewater contains poop and that’s what the microbes eat. It’s nature’s way of recycling.


----------



## abax (Jan 23, 2020)

Just to add rather strange developments, there is
now a company that can reduce a corpse to organic
soil. It's expensive now. In the near future, maybe
not.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 24, 2020)

abax said:


> Just to add rather strange developments, there is
> now a company that can reduce a corpse to organic
> soil. It's expensive now. In the near future, maybe
> not.


It is said that if you want to have nice large Fritillaria imperialis in the garden, you should bury a dog and plant the onions on top.


----------



## eds (Jan 24, 2020)

Berthold said:


> It is said that if you want to have nice large Fritillaria imperialis in the garden, you should bury a dog and plant the onions on top.



Do you think that would work with cats? I've got one that took a goldfinch off our 6ft high feeder that I'd like to put to a good use!


----------



## Berthold (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't know about cats but it works with horses. 
And when I visit the near by forest cemetery there you can find a good and strong flora.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 24, 2020)

i just added a bucket and 12 aging receptacles to my compost program


----------



## Stone (Jan 24, 2020)

Berthold said:


> It is said that if you want to have nice large Fritillaria imperialis in the garden, you should bury a dog and plant the onions on top.


Does the dog need to be dead?


----------



## ScientistKen (Jan 24, 2020)

Berthold said:


> I really cannot recommend human excrement as fertilizer. The only safe way to sterilize is to heat to 120 °C or above.
> 
> I would never visit friends who invite me to eat their self-fertilized vegetables from their garden.


Agree. 121C and 15psi pressure. You can actually boil some bacteria for hours and not kill them. Also, heat won't kill prions which may be a low risk but there was a time when feeding bone meal to cattle was believed to be a good idea.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 25, 2020)

ScientistKen said:


> Also, heat won't kill prions which may be a low risk but there was a time when feeding bone meal to cattle was believed to be a good idea.


134°C for prions is o.k.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 25, 2020)

Stone said:


> Does the dog need to be dead?


Yes, You should kill Your favorite pet before burying. But I would prefer synthetic fertilizer.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 25, 2020)

eds said:


> Do you think that would work with cats? I've got one that took a goldfinch off our 6ft high feeder that I'd like to put to a good use!


You can test it with this cat
https://www.facebook.com/MitchellCo...80269162340/10156661879207341/?type=3&theater


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2020)

One problem is possible concentration and ingestion of synthetic hormones and medications that come out of a human, and the wastewater treatment facilities have no way of removing them. As a result, children who drink treated water are taking in birth control pills in their water and being altered by these chemicals. Would there be more or less unchanged chemicals in your home garden?


----------

